# BMW iPod Grommet Part Number Request?



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

Can any1 supply me with the part number for the rubber grommet that is supplied in the iPod your BMW dealer kit?

Pictured in step 4 in this gr8 instruction how-to thread:

http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=194

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

caylan said:


> Can any1 supply me with the part number for the rubber grommet that is supplied in the iPod your BMW dealer kit?


Post the part number for the whole kit and I'll try to help later.


----------



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Post the part number for the whole kit and I'll try to help later.


Hi Terry, I don't have the Part Number to the entire kit. The one site that had the pdf for the installation took it down. & Google didn't provide any hints.

TIA for any leads!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

caylan said:


> Hi Terry, I don't have the Part Number to the entire kit. The one site that had the pdf for the installation took it down. & Google didn't provide any hints.
> 
> TIA for any leads!


In teh photo it's 65 11 0 392 131


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> In teh photo it's 65 11 0 392 131


No, that's for the control module alone. If someone comes up with the complete kit number, then I can try to explode the BOM for the kit (if I have info on it).


----------

